# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  لقاء Real Madrid - AC Milan مع القنوات الناقلة لقاء ودي

## mohamed73

لقاء Real Madrid - AC Milan مع القنوات الناقلة لقاء ودي   Tuesday ( Mardi) 30.12.2014 ( GMT+1)  17:00 Real Madrid - AC Milan 
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA
Sport1
-Astra 19.2°E -12480 v 27500 -FTA
Quest
-Amos17°E-11008 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)

----------

